# Mahle vs Mann



## floridays (Nov 4, 2004)

A friend gave me six Mann oil filters coded W 719/30 when she sold her A3 Jetta. I wonder if they will fit my A1 Scirocco, they look like they will. I use Mahle code OC-47 oil filters on the Scirocco. Does anyone have a cross reference of the Mahle vs Mann oil filters?


----------



## The_Hamster (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Mahle vs Mann (floridays)*

Mann's website has their entire catalog on it with pics/specs and application guide. The 719/30 is the same filter my Audi V6 uses. IIRC it has a different valve setup (or lack thereof) than the normal 8v 719/5 filters.


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: Mahle vs Mann (floridays)*

Mahle part #OC 47 cross-references with Mann part #W719/5.


----------



## floridays (Nov 4, 2004)

Thanks Guys,
I'll play it safe and turn the 719/30's over to someone with the proper application. Anyone out there intrested?


----------



## Rigamortis Rex (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: (floridays)*

thier the same filter i work at a shop and sell them alot, and used to work in an IMC warehouse. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## floridays (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Rigamortis Rex)*

Really? I guess I'll keep 'em then. They look similer with the only difference being the oil input hole patturn between the seal and the threads where you screw them onto the filter housing. You positive? Oh well, if she blows I'm ready for a 2.0 litre lower end anyway but would hate to see the old 1.7 go that way.


----------



## The_Hamster (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (Rigamortis Rex)*

The hole pattern is irrelevant. As long as it has enough holes to flow, the proper valves inside, and the proper thread pitch for the center.


----------



## floridays (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (The_Hamster)*

Then they shall be used on the old MK1! Thanks guys.


----------



## sheimbach (Mar 12, 2006)

those are the filter for mk4 2.0 and 1.8t, they are a good upgrade for your car


----------



## OverSquare (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: (sheimbach)*

according to the mann catalog, the 719/30 is an upgrade 
over previous models, and fits your vehicle. all gas engine models 
from 75 (except VR6 and quantum) take your filter as a direct replacement. do not give those away!
mann catalog is online, mann usa .. etc.


----------



## The_Hamster (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (OverSquare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OverSquare* »_according to the mann catalog, the 719/30 is an upgrade 
over previous models 

Got a screenshot of that? I'd like to see it and how they explain it.


----------



## OverSquare (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: (The_Hamster)*

manns website has the same opening pressure 
size, shape, color and thread between the 719/50 and the 719/30

i read it not long ago...soo..what they had stated that
719/25 was being replaced by the 719/30 and that that one 
was a new media and seal that was an extended life variety. works very well with synthetic. vw sells one filter 06A 115 561B for anything from
a rabbit up to AWD,AWW,AWM, etc. 2.5 bar opening pressure. 
another screwball thing is that the 078-115-561-K from...err RS6 i think..Mann's catalog says use the 719/30 model for that, too.
I cant tell in that instance why there would be all these different filters
flying around if one does the trick. 


_Modified by OverSquare at 8:42 AM 2-7-2008_


----------



## The_Hamster (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (OverSquare)*

Well the 719/30 is noticeably more expensive than the 719/5. I have a stock of both in my garage for my vehicles. The 719/5 are like 5 bucks each and the 30's are closer to 7 or 8 IIRC.


----------



## OverSquare (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: (The_Hamster)*

maybe the only difference isnt size, or shape, but the as previously stated media change to "better handle synthetics".


----------

